# Die richtige Radkleidung für die kälteren Tage...



## cone0815 (20. August 2013)

Hi Leute, 

ich bin die letzten Monaten einige Touren gefahren und habe als Neuling nach jeder Tour wertvolle Erfahrungen mitgenommen, was man so an Ausrüstung und Zubehör brauch, und hab jetzt soweit auch alles zusammen. Die schönen Sommertage neigen sich jedoch dem Ende zu und ich würde ganz gerne jetzt schon beginnen mich für den Herbst und ggf. für den Winter auszurüsten.

Ich weiß dass da nach dem Zwiebelprinzip herangegangen werden sollte und habe folgende Klamotten ins Auge gefasst:



Armlinge: (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a55962/universal-so-windstopper-armlinge.html)
Beinlinge: (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a34753/universal-so-beinlinge.html)
Überschuhe: (http://www.hibike.de/artikel/97570005/Zw%C3%B6lfEnder%20Classic.html?gclid=CJ3Yv8-rjLkCFUi33godV0QACQ) Ich habe jedoch in meinen Mavic Schuhgröße 48 - kennt ihr da welche die auch passen würden?
lange Hose: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a51202/rpm-winterhose.html
Softshelljacke hab ich bereits eine paar Jahre alte North Face Durando Hoody...
lange Handschuhe: Kein Plan was empfiehlt ihr da und worauf muss man da achten?
Knielinge - brauch man die wenn man schon Beinlinge hat???
Was braucht man für Gesicht und Kopf?
Fehlt noch was???
Ich will nicht doppelt kaufen müssen, deswegen soll es gleich was gescheites sein und würde mich über ein paar Tipps, Ergänzungen und Erfahrungswerte freuen...

Beste Grüße, 
cone0815


----------



## flipflop78 (21. August 2013)

Hi,

ich kann dir noch empfehlen, dir 1-2 Buffs zuzulegen.
Im Winter trag ich immer einen um den Hals (auch als Mundschutz, wenns nötig wird) und einen auf dem Kopf. Kann man auch gut über die Ohren ziehen.
Für richtig kalte Tage/Nächte, nehm ich dann statt dem Buff auf dem Kopf eine günstige Helmmütze (aktuell hab ich die Laufmütze von Aldi 6, aus Neopren).
-Handschuhe: Sollten gut passen ;-)
Ich trage die meißte Zeit die gleichen wie im  Sommer. Nur wenns unter 0 Grad wird, wechsel ich auf die Winterhandschuhe. Vorher sind sie zu warm.
-Wenn du Klickpedale fährst, würde ich dir Zehenwärmepads empfehlen. Auch wenn du Überschuhe hast, kriecht die Kälte über das Metal in die Schuhe.

Das sind meine Erfahrungen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palmilein (21. August 2013)

cone0815 schrieb:


> Was braucht man für Gesicht und Kopf?


Je nachdem wie du empfindlich bist natürlich noch eine (Sport)Brille in entsprechender Tönung. Eine Bindehautentzündung gibt bakteriell oder eben durch starke Belastung wie (kalte) Zugluft. Mal abgesehen davon, dass natürlich auch der Schutz vor Fremdkörper allgemein und der UV Schutz wesentlich besser sind bzw. erst gewährleistet wird. (Schnee hat den höchsten Reflexionsgrad für UV-Licht)


----------



## Demoniac (21. August 2013)

Gibts mittlerweile auch Winterhandschuhe fürs Rad?


----------



## Paincake (21. August 2013)

Wenns Überschuhe gibt, gibts mit Sicherheit auch Winterhandschuhe fürs Rad, meinste nicht?


----------



## cone0815 (21. August 2013)

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r eure Antorten!



flipflop78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich kann dir noch empfehlen, dir 1-2 Buffs zuzulegen.
> Im Winter trag ich immer einen um den Hals (auch als Mundschutz, wenns   nÃ¶tig wird) und einen auf dem Kopf. Kann man auch gut Ã¼ber die Ohren   ziehen.
> ...



Ich habe einen Buff und denke der sollte bis kurz vorm Gefrierpunkt  halten. Ja ich fahre click und insofern ist das mit den ZehenwÃ¤rmepads  super, die kannte ich gar nicht. Merci!



palmilein schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie du empfindlich bist natÃ¼rlich   noch eine (Sport)Brille in entsprechender TÃ¶nung. Eine   BindehautentzÃ¼ndung gibt bakteriell oder eben durch starke Belastung wie   (kalte) Zugluft. Mal abgesehen davon, dass natÃ¼rlich auch der Schutz   vor FremdkÃ¶rper allgemein und der UV Schutz wesentlich besser sind bzw.   erst gewÃ¤hrleistet wird. (Schnee hat den hÃ¶chsten Reflexionsgrad fÃ¼r   UV-Licht)



Brille hab ich schon, ich habe mich aber auch nicht deutlich genug  ausgedrÃ¼ckt. Ich meine eher was man im Gesicht selbst, also unabhÃ¤ngig von Brille gg. die KÃ¤lte machen kann und was man am besten unter  einem Helm anziehen sollte.

Ich formuliere es mal anders: 

*Was braucht man als Neuling um gut Ã¼ber den Winter zu kommen, gleichzeitig aber nicht doppelt und dreifach kaufen muss???*

Beispiel: Ich kann mir dÃ¼nne Arm- und Beinlinge holen, die zwar fÃ¼rn  Herbst ausreichen, aber im Winter sollte es dann schon eher welche mit  Windstopper von Gore sein, oder doch nicht???

Was kann man an lockerer Kleidung an Hose empfehlen, die wÃ¤rmt und ein  bissl vor Regen schÃ¼tzt (ich meine welche die einen legeren Schnitt  haben. Braucht man noch ne extra Regenhose oder gibts da auch andere  Alternativen???

*Welche Ãberschuhe kÃ¶nnt ihr empfehlen wenn man SchuhgrÃ¶Ãe 48 hat???*

*Was muss man noch berÃ¼cksichtigen wenn man erstmals im Herbst bzw. im Winter unterwegs in den WÃ¤ldern sein will???*

Ich habe in den letzten 3 Monaten rund 800Km geschrubbt und hab mir bis  Ende des Jahres 1200-1300Km als Ziel gesetzt - ich will mich nicht vom  Wetter abbringen lassen mÃ¼ssen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich danke Euch und bin schon auf weitere Antworten gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen...

P.S.Seid bitte so nett und postet eure Antworten auch direkt mit nem Link fÃ¼r das jeweilige Produkt. 


Beste GrÃ¼Ãe, 
cone0815


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. August 2013)

cone0815 schrieb:


> Ich formuliere es mal anders:
> 
> *Was braucht man als Neuling um gut über den Winter zu kommen, gleichzeitig aber nicht doppelt und dreifach kaufen muss???*
> 
> ...


 
die ganzen arm und Beinlinge sind ein Sonderzubehör für spezialanwendungen und haben nix mit winterbekleidung zu tun.

im winter zieht man sich ne jacke und lange hose an  sowas sollte einem doch klar sein? 
und nicht die  t-shirt+kurze short+ bein/armlinge für die frühe Morgenstunden im sommer bis herbst kombo.

abgesehn davon ist die eigentliche kleiderkombination abhängig von deinem kälteempfinden, da gibt's kein pauschales richtiges Rezept dafür.

ich brauch fast nix da ich fast kälteunempfindlich bin andere ziehen sich 3 paar hosen an um nicht zu erfrieren.

der einzige echte tipp den ich dir geben kann:
 drunter ausreichend warm eingepack damit *dir* nicht kalt ist, das solltest du im grunde besser wissen als jemand anders, aussen dann was winddichtes oder strak windabweisendes drüber um das wärmeposter im inneren zu halten.


----------



## sp00n82 (22. August 2013)

Am meisten Probleme machen bei mir bei kälteren Temperaturen die Füße, egal ob mit oder ohne Klickpedale. Alles andere kann man per Zwiebelprinzip lösen (ja, auch zwei Paar Handschuhe). Nur bei den Füßen begrenzt der Schuh eben, entweder muss also was drüber (Überschuh) oder was rein (Zehenwärmer).
Letzteres hab ich bisher noch nicht ausprobiert, mal sehen ob's hilft. Dauert aber noch ein Weilchen hoffe ich.


----------



## decay (22. August 2013)

Elektrisch beheizte Sohlen helfen am besten imho. Reicht auch für die längsten Fahrten und sind gar nicht mal soooo teuer.


----------



## flipflop78 (22. August 2013)

Also ich kann die [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003OE4IEI/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]HeatPaxx[/ame] Zehenwärmer empfehlen.
Und dann die Schuhe ne Stunde vor der Ausfahrt noch auf die Heizung stellen.
So klappt ne 1-2 Stunden Ausfahrt bei mir immer mit warmen Füßen.


----------



## polo (22. August 2013)

oder entsprechend dicke stiefel.
ansonsten sind noch offen:
handschuhe: lorenz hat richtigerweise bemerkt, dass kälteempfinden variiert. auch frostbeulen sollten aber darauf achten, dass handschuhe nicht zu eng sitzen und noch genug gefühl/bewegung für schalten und bremsen bieten.
hose: laut sugoi ist die oben verlinkte nicht komplett winddicht, also eher albern. winter ist eigentlich wenn's nicht regnet, daher würde ich softshell nehmen, eventuell mit wasserdichter knie-/oberschenkel-/arschpartie (bei den bergsteigern gucken). wenn das zu teuer ist, dann arbeitskleidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antlia (22. August 2013)

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass du alles perfekt haben willst. 

-Oder nein, ich kann es nicht verstehen.

Du bist jetzt also noch kompletter Anfänger

Ich habe auch erst letzten Herbst mit dem Biken angefangen und kann seid dem nicht mehr genug bekommen.
Hab einfach spaß am fahren und nehm die Sachen zur Hand die du eh da hast.
Ich glaube nicht dass irgendein Mountainbiker der dich im Winter bei Schnee fahren sieht sich denkt " Oha wie sieht der denn aus!?!" - der denkt doch viel eher cool, ich bin nicht der einzig bekloppte, der hier fährt.

Zieh deine kurze Hose aus dem Sommer an darüber ne lange enge Lauffhose (wirst ja nicht totaler Anfänger in Sachen Sport sein) axo und für den Winter ziehst du halt Ski Socken an. Dann noch ne lockere kurze Hose drüber wenn du Lust hast.
Bei Schnee hatte ich einfach Wanderschuhe zum Biken angezogen.
Das hatte den Vorteil, dass kein Wind rein kam und meine Füße trocken und warm bleiben.

Ansonsten  einfach Sportunterhemd, T-Shirt, Pulli, Pulli, dünne windabweisende Jacke

Handschuhe = Skihandschuhe
Helm kannst du wenn vorhanden auch gut einen Skihelm nehmen. Bleiben die Ohren schön warm.

Klar Buff ist super wichtig. Es gibt extra eins für den Winter mit Fließ - kannst da aber auch die günstigen gefakten von Aldi nehmen. 

Arm und Beinlinge sind echt eine gute Idee weil beim Uphill ist es viel zu warm und da kann  man sie runter machen und wenn es dann endlich mal runter geht werden sie hoch gezogen.
Nächste Woche sind im Lidl welche im Angebot. Diese werde ich mal testen.


Also was ich sagen will gehs locker an teste erstmal die Sachen aus, welche du eh zuhause hast.
Ich glaube nicht, dass du viel kaufen musst.
Und wenn du wirklich feststellst, dass Dir was fehlt kannst du es ja bestellen ist dann ja auch schnell da.

Gönn lieber deinem Bike ne Herbst/Winter  Ausstattung anstatt dir 

(Tipp: Ach, und in die Trinkblase kommt im Winter Melissetee - super durststillend und schlägt nicht so auf den Magen, wie eiskaltes Wasser)


----------



## honkori (23. August 2013)

Aus eigenem (Anfänger)Erleben sind Hände und Füße das A und O, der Rest wird ja zum Teil durch die Bewegung "geheizt".
Den letzten Winter habe ich nur knapp miterlebt, aber gefroren wie im tiefstem Sibirien...vor allem an den Füßen. Hauptsächlich wohl, weil meine Schuhe zu eng waren.
Im kommenden Winter setze ich auf größere Schuhe und die HeatPax.
Passende Handschuhe zu finden dürfte bedeuten einfacher werden, denn da gibt es ja immer welche die dicker sind.


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. August 2013)

honkori schrieb:


> Den letzten Winter habe ich nur knapp miterlebt, aber gefroren wie im tiefstem Sibirien...vor allem an den Füßen. Hauptsächlich wohl, weil meine Schuhe zu eng waren.


 
oder auch falsche schuhe, ich nehm ein paar ordentliche Lederschuhe dazu fürs wetter passende socken mehr ist nicht nötig, und bei sibirischen Temperaturen halt noch ne wollfilz einlage, wenn ich so in der Arktis radeln kann sollten das doch andere auch?


----------



## honkori (23. August 2013)

Hmm...ich würde wetten, dass ich mein "Schmerz"empfinden in den letzten 53 Jahren recht gut einzuschätzen gelernt habe.
Mag sein ein Eskimo lacht, wenn ich nach zwei Stunden bei - 5°C eiskalte Füße habe. Aber ich wette, wenn ich mir den Kopf stoße, mir mit dem Hammer "auf den Daumen haue" oder mich irgendeine Gewalteinwirkung von ausserhalb trifft...ist das für mich nicht sonderlich schlimm, aber der kleine Eskimo würde dabei bitterliche Tränchen vergießen.

Nun, ich glaube nicht...das nur weil du "besser frieren kannst", das "Schmerzempfinden" anderer Leute auch nur annährend einschätzen kannst. 

...also bitte nicht so von oben herab, Sportsfreund.


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. August 2013)

honkori schrieb:


> Mag sein ein Eskimo lacht, wenn ich nach zwei Stunden bei - 5°C eiskalte Füße habe.


 
schon mal Eskimo caribou komplettuniformen gesehn?
http://www2.brandonu.ca/tyman/inuit201.html

Eskimos sind sowiso overdressed.

ging eher um das Alltagsproblem, die falsche Sachen zu benutzen!!!!

 in meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt's auch genug Kandidaten, beispiel gefällig?
 der geht mit Turnschuhen!! im winter raus, da pfeifts durch wie durch ne offene scheune, zieht dünne polyester-socken an weil sie als laufsocke verkauft wird und sich dann über das Ergebnis daraus wundert.

 das sich eventuell der eine oder andere vorstellen kann? 

und zu allem überfluss ist er noch stur und bleibt bei seinem ding weil er gelegentlich im winter joggen geht, müssen es dünne plastiksöckchen sein. 

ich ziehe dagegen fette smartwool socken an damit ist frieren fast ausgeschlossen, superman bin ich ebenfalls nicht und riskiere erst gar nicht das mir kalt wird, dazu ein vernünftiger, richtig geschlossener schuh.....

für sehr kälteempfindliche leute hat sich die kombo aus linersocke+ ordentliche Wollsocken drüber bewährt, gibt massig wärme+verbesserte feuchtigkeitsleitung die bei füssen ebenfalls relevant ist."ist sozusagen das zwibelprinzip für füsse"

wenn man da noch ne wollfilzeinlage reinpackt sollte auch jeder noch so verfrorene Sportler den winter nicht bemerken, was ich meist ab -20° erst mache.

Überschuhe sind grundsätzlich quatsch.
 feuchte füsse sind kalt da noch ne Plastiktüte drüber zu ziehen ist unsin  weil es bringt nur mehr feuchtigkeitstau.


----------



## cone0815 (25. August 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> die ganzen arm und Beinlinge sind ein Sonderzubehör für spezialanwendungen und haben nix mit winterbekleidung zu tun.
> 
> im winter zieht man sich ne jacke und lange hose an  sowas sollte einem doch klar sein? und nicht die  t-shirt+kurze short+ bein/armlinge für die frühe Morgenstunden im sommer bis herbst kombo.
> 
> ...



Nun ja, wenn ich alles schon wüsste dann würde ich ja nicht hier im Forum nachfragen und um Rat bitten... Das jeder Mensch anders empfindet ist auch klar. Das ich aber dennoch Ausrüstung für den Winter brauche (ich habe nur Jeans und so ein Kram aber eben nix was sich fürs biken eignen würde) und deshalb um Links und so gebeten habe, ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass ich mich für den Winter wapnen will/muss und mir halt einfach nur gleich was gescheites holen will - nicht mehr aber eben auch nicht weniger!!! 
Trotzdem Danke für deine Antwort.



decay schrieb:


> Elektrisch beheizte Sohlen helfen am besten imho.  Reicht auch für die längsten Fahrten und sind gar nicht mal soooo  teuer.



Das ist eine gute Sache. Hast du da welche die du empfehlen könntest?



flipflop78 schrieb:


> Also ich kann die HeatPaxx Zehenwärmer empfehlen. Und dann die Schuhe ne Stunde vor der Ausfahrt noch auf die Heizung stellen. So klappt ne 1-2 Stunden Ausfahrt bei mir immer mit warmen Füßen.



Top Sache und gleich mit nem Link...Sowas wurde mir letzte Woche vom Bike-Dealer meines Vertrauens empfohlen. Scheint also was dran zu sein an den Dingern, aber ich muss erstmal mein Kältempfinden beim biken im Winter testen. Ist aber gut sowas schon mal parat zu haben. Merci!



polo schrieb:


> oder entsprechend dicke stiefel.
> ansonsten sind noch offen:
> handschuhe: lorenz hat richtigerweise bemerkt, dass kälteempfinden  variiert. auch frostbeulen sollten aber darauf achten, dass handschuhe  nicht zu eng sitzen und noch genug gefühl/bewegung für schalten und  bremsen bieten.
> hose: laut sugoi ist die oben verlinkte nicht komplett winddicht, also  eher albern. winter ist eigentlich wenn's nicht regnet, daher würde ich  softshell nehmen, eventuell mit wasserdichter  knie-/oberschenkel-/arschpartie (bei den bergsteigern gucken). wenn das  zu teuer ist, dann arbeitskleidung.



An Handschuhen hab ich folgende und die sollten zum biken reichen  (hatte die schon fast vergessen):  http://de.thenorthface.com/tnf-de-de/men-s-etip-pamir-windstopperr-gloves-1.html
Hose: Ok, danke für den Hinweis. Da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. Ich habe jetzt zwei Hosen in die engere Auswahl genommen: 1.http://www.gonso.de/inc/produkt_info.php?pro=produkte&id=57 und 2. http://www.fahrrad.de/platzangst-crossflex-long-black-349996.html

Kann jemand etwas zu den Hosen sagen? Also qualitativ würde ich die Platzangst höher einordnen, aber die Gonso ist mit ihren abnehmbaren Beinen und dem eingebauten Popopolster auch top.

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten und weitere sind gern gesehen...



Antlia schrieb:


> Ich kann ja verstehen, dass du alles perfekt haben willst.
> 
> -Oder nein, ich kann es nicht verstehen.
> 
> ...



Ja das könnte man so bestimmt machen, aber ich hab aus der Verganheit gelernt und habe mir etwas dabei gedacht diese Fragen in das IBC Forum zu stellen...Ich habe spaß am fahren - aber nicht am frieren



Antlia schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass irgendein Mountainbiker der dich im Winter bei  Schnee fahren sieht sich denkt " Oha wie sieht der denn aus!?!" - der  denkt doch viel eher cool, ich bin nicht der einzig bekloppte, der hier  fährt.



Mir ist es völlig wurscht was wer denkt wie ich rumfahre oder was ich anhabe. Die Marke ist mir auch egal, nur funktional sollte sie sein, möglichst leicht und eine gewisse Qualität mitbringen. Ansonsten bräuchte es ja für keine Sportart "Funktionskleindung"...



Antlia schrieb:


> Zieh deine kurze Hose aus dem Sommer an darüber ne lange enge Lauffhose  (wirst ja nicht totaler Anfänger in Sachen Sport sein) axo und für den  Winter ziehst du halt Ski Socken an. Dann noch ne lockere kurze Hose  drüber wenn du Lust hast.
> Bei Schnee hatte ich einfach Wanderschuhe zum Biken angezogen.
> Das hatte den Vorteil, dass kein Wind rein kam und meine Füße trocken und warm bleiben.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Melissetee werde ich unbedingt ausprobieren...Danke für deine sehr ausführliche Antwort Antlia...


Was meint ihr wegen den Hosen? Gibt es da noch Alternativen die sich preislich in dem Rahmen von der Gonso und der Platzangst bewegen?

Beste Grüße, 
cone0815


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (25. August 2013)

Vaude Spray.... nach 1h Regen haste aber in der trotzdem nassen Arsch. 
Aber besser als nach 5 Min nassen Arsch.


----------



## Lateiner (25. August 2013)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie viel die Gonso kostet aber ich fahre mit der langen Winterhose von Aldi die is echt Super  Nur die Jacke dazu ist bei Regen ohne Regenjacke schlecht sonst Top


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (25. August 2013)

Softshell oder wie?


----------



## Lateiner (25. August 2013)

Ja Und am Donnerstag gibts Überschuhe bei Lidl


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (25. August 2013)

Das ist ja fein, aber das ist alles Stoffzeugs. Bei Regen/Nasswetter oder Schneeregen kein taug. Also nur rein bei Kälte brauchbar.


----------



## Lateiner (25. August 2013)

Gibt ja Regenjacken Mit der Hose bin ich auch bei Schnee und Regen gefahren und war bis auf einmal immer zufrieden...


----------



## Phil-Joe (26. August 2013)

Bei mir setzt sich Kaltwetter-Bekleidung (bei offensichtlich feuchtem Wetter - zumindest von oben fahre ich nicht.  ) aus folgenden Teilen zusammen: (von oben nach unten)

- Buff unter den Helm
- Bike-Brille (kalter Wind in den Augen ist richtig doof!)
- Buff um den Hals
- kurzes Funktionsunterhemd
- kurzes Trikot
- Softshell-Jacke (Hab 'ne Gore Tool und liebes sie!  )
- Bib-Short
- Lange-Softshell-Hose mit abzippbaren Beinen
- dicke Socken
- warme Klick-Schuhe (Northwave Celsius kommen diesen Winter für mich dazu)/ Überschuhe zu den normalen Clickies
- warme Handschuhe (hab aktuell die Deflector von Specialized)

Hab im Laufe der Zeit viel investiert aber es macht auch voll Spaß mit den Klamotten unterwegs zu sein. Vor allem, wenn es kalt ist und kein anderer auf dem Bike unterwegs ist. 

Meine Variante kann man verschiedenst variieren (hängt auch bei mir im Schrank  ):
- Softshell-Jacke gegen Softshell-Weste austauschen
- dann langes Thermo-Trikot nutzen.
- statt kurzes U-Hemd und kurzes Trikot auch ein langes Thermo-Trikot nutzen (ich nehm dafür ein Craft Pro Warm, das ist einfach genial dafür) - reicht bis 5 Grad und drunter, wenn du weniger empfindlich bist.

- Ich hab festgestellt: Softshell Beinlinge mit Windstopper ersetzen fast (!) eine lange Hose. Dann sollte aber die Hose über der Bib schon ein wenig dicker und dichter sein.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (26. August 2013)

Ich fahre im Winter immer so: Mehrere Rad Trikots übereinander (wenn es warm wird kann man dann ein paar ausziehen ohne das es sofort wieder kalt wird), lange Handschuhe (661), auch mehrere Hosen (Jogging Hosen) und Überschuhe aber ich fahre keine Klick-Pedale und jetzt werden sich bestimmt einige Totlachen im Winter fahre ich mit Fullface Helm und Goggle Brille, aber der Helm ist schön Warm an ganz kalten Wintertagen dann noch mit einem Tuch vorm Mund.


----------



## lezard (26. August 2013)

ab nächster Woche gibt es ja bei ALDI (Süd) Radsportklamotten für kältere Tage.
Kann vielleicht jemand was zur Crane Aldi Qualität sagen?


----------



## Achtzig (27. August 2013)

Hab so ne Helmmütze und find die furchtbar raschelig und schwitzig. Aber: Die "ordentliche Alternative" kostet halt auch ein vielfaches, deswegen hab ich bisher alle Augen zugekniffen.

Meistens passen mir die Schnitte nicht, Arme zu kurz... Also anprobieren! Ansonsten ist die Qualität gemessen am Preis in meinen Augen nicht so schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lezard (27. August 2013)

hab mir gestern das Funktionsunterhemd mal besorgt, die Qualität ist naja...geht so. Passen tut es auch nicht perfekt. Glaube nicht dass ich bei den Radklamotten zugreife.


----------



## lorenz4510 (27. August 2013)

zu Aldi und co gibt's ja nen eigenen Bereich wo das zeug im einzelnen diskutiert wird was eher gut und wovon man die finger lassen ´sollte.

ich hab dort glab ich letzten winter zufällig den beitrag zu den gefütterten softshell Handschuhen gesehn und zugegriffen für 6 und damit ist frieren im winter kaum denkbar, also wirklich der oberknaller die billigteile.


----------



## Deleted 231917 (28. August 2013)

Hallo,

generell gilt:

Zwiebelprinzip

je kälter desto mehr Schichten - der eine braucht mehr, der andere weniger. Immer mal so testweise alle fünf Grad weniger testen, was man so braucht.

Bei mir:

morgens bei 5 - 10 Grad (darüber immer kurzes Trikot und kurze BIB) und wenns im Laufe des Tages wärmer, als 10 Grad werden soll, kurzes Trikot + Armlinge. Kurze BIB + Beinlinge. Arm- und Beinlinge später dann in den Rucksack. Kurzfingerhandschuhe (ich trage immer mind. Kurzfingerhandschuhe - ist ist Falle eines Sturzes einfach besser wegen den Handflächen, die dann evtl. nicht aufgerissen werden). Normale Fahrradschuhe, also die, die ich auch bei wärmeren Temperaturen trage. Normale (gepolsterte) Füßlinge.

Bei 0 - 5: Langarmfunktionsunterhemd + Langarmtrikot. Selten wirds dann im Laufe des Tages so warm, dass man da noch mit kurzen Sachen rumfahren kann. Gut, möglich ist das auch, aber vielleicht weniger gesund. Später dann das Unterhemd in den Rucksack. Kurze BIB + Beinlinge. Später je nachdem, wie warm es dann doch noch geworden ist. Beine sind ja eh immer in Bewegung und daher wärmer. Unterhelmmütze, sonst bekomme ich schon Hirnfrost. Bin aber immer sehr flott unterwegs. Da tut der der Fahrtwind eben sein Übriges. Normale Langfingerhandschuhe ohne Futter. Buff als Halstuch und Mundschutz. Normale Fahrradschuhe mit dickeren Socken. Normalen Fahrradhelm.

-5 - 0: Langarmunterhemd, Langarmtrikot, Lange BIB, Unterhelmmütze, Buff, dünnere Finger-Winterhandschuhe mit Futter, Herbst-/Winterfahrradschuhe mit Klickies, dicke Socken, Skihelm. Googles (durch den üblen Fahrtwind tränen meine Augen immer sehr viel).

-10 - 5: Langarmunterhemd, Kurzarmtrikot, Langarmtrikot, lange BIB, Unterhelmmütze, Buff,  dickere Finger-Winterhandschuhe mit Futter, Herbst-/Winterfahrradschuhe  mit Klickies, zwei Paar Socken (einmal dünn + einmal dick), Skihelm, Googles.

-15 - 10: Langarmunterhemd, Kurzarmtrikot, Langarmtrikot, Softshelljacke, lange BIB, Unterhelmmütze, Buff,  dicke Finger-Winterhandschuhe mit Futter, Herbst-/Winterfahrradschuhe  mit Klickies, zwei Paar Socken (zweimal möglichst gleich dicke Paare), Skihelm, Googles.

kälter, als -15: Langarmunterhemd, Kurzarmtrikot, Langarmtrikot, Softshell, lange BIB, Wind- und wasserdichte Regenhose, Unterhelmmütze, Buff,  dicke Finger-Winterhandschuhe mit Futter, Herbst-/Winterfahrradschuhe  mit Klickies, zwei Paar Socken (zweimal möglichst gleich dicke Paare), Skihelm, Googles.

Bei längeren Fahrten im Winter habe ich ein Paar dicke Winterhandschuhe im Rucksack. Die Handschuhe sind irgendwann so nass, dann ist nichts mehr mit Dämmung und Wärme, besonders dann nicht, wenn man etwas schneller unterwegs ist und der Fahrtwind die Finger zum vereisen bringen.

Die "normalen" Herbst-/Winterfahrradschuhe trage ich aber nur, wenn es trocken ist, also nicht glatt ist oder die Straßen zugeschneit sind. In diesen Fällen trage ich aus Sicherheitsgründen normale Winterschuhe und fahre nicht eingeklickt. Einfach, um schneller vom bike zu sein, wenns mal eng wird. Besonders bei Glatteis oder bei 15 cm Neuschnee morgens angebracht, wie ich finde.

Ich kann folgende Seite/n empfehlen:

http://tausendkilometer.wordpress.com/category/bikeklamotten/winterklamotten/
http://tausendkilometer.wordpress.com/category/bikeklamotten/winterhandschuhe/

Wenn ich noch passende links zu meinen Klamotten finde, dann reiche ich die nach.

Viele Grüße

Marcel


----------



## polo (28. August 2013)

sind nicht 5° intervalle etwas grob?


----------



## lorenz4510 (28. August 2013)

ich pack alle 2° ne schicht dazu, mein Rekord sind 22 schichten.


----------



## honkori (28. August 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ich pack alle 2° ne schicht dazu, mein Rekord sind 22 schichten.



Auch in den Schuhen ??  

An den Füßen habe ich noch keinen richtigen Plan für den Winter. Da aber meine alten "wasserdichten" Schuhe für herbstliche Hundespaziergänge auf feuchten Wiesen und Wäldern im Mülleimer gelandet sind...bestell ich mir demnächst die hier...
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Sch...eitsschuhe_Tarazet-1300060-93577-649-591.html
...eine halbe Nummer größer, damit ein bischen Luft für dickere Socken etc. bleibt und probiere die in der "Eis und Schneezeit" auch mal auf dem Rad.


----------



## Deleted 231917 (28. August 2013)

polo schrieb:


> sind nicht 5° intervalle etwas grob?



So sind meine Erfahrungen aus den letzten beiden Wintern. Je nach Luftfeuchtigkeit oder wenns mal regnet oder schneit, kann das ein wenig variieren. Dann gibts eben zusätzlich ne Regenjacke, dafür aber ein Teil weniger drunter. Es sei denn, ich trage drunter nur ein Teil!  Bei Regen noch nen Helmüberzug und ne Kappe unterm Helm.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (28. August 2013)

MarcelJuettner schrieb:


> -10 - 5: Langarmunterhemd, Kurzarmtrikot, Langarmtrikot, lange BIB, Unterhelmmütze, Buff,  dickere Finger-Winterhandschuhe mit Futter, Herbst-/Winterfahrradschuhe  mit Klickies, zwei Paar Socken (einmal dünn + einmal dick), Skihelm, Googles.



Ohne dich jetzt zu kritisieren. Man schreibt nicht google Brille wie die Suchmaschine. Es heißt Goggle Brille. 
Deine "Taktik" finde ich aber sehr gut.


----------



## polo (28. August 2013)

MarcelJuettner schrieb:


> So sind meine Erfahrungen aus den letzten beiden Wintern. Je nach Luftfeuchtigkeit oder wenns mal regnet oder schneit, kann das ein wenig variieren. Dann gibts eben zusätzlich ne Regenjacke, dafür aber ein Teil weniger drunter. Es sei denn, ich trage drunter nur ein Teil!  Bei Regen noch nen Helmüberzug und ne Kappe unterm Helm.



und hast du den ganzen kram auch im rucksack dabei, wenn's unterwegs kälter/wärmer wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 231917 (28. August 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ohne dich jetzt zu kritisieren. Man schreibt nicht google Brille wie die Suchmaschine. Es heißt Goggle Brille.
> Deine "Taktik" finde ich aber sehr gut.





Danke. Klar, ich meinte Goggles! 

Nochmals danke.


----------



## Deleted 231917 (28. August 2013)

polo schrieb:


> und hast du den ganzen kram auch im rucksack dabei, wenn's unterwegs kälter/wärmer wird?



Im Winter fahr ich eh immer mit Rucksack, der dann je nach Wetterlage variiert. Wetter und Niederschlag checke ich am Vorabend und morgens mit nem Blick und Arm raus ausm Fenster und per Wetter-App. 

Entweder hab ich nen 10l-Rucksack oder nen 20er oder nen 30er dabei. Kommt immer drauf an, was ich mit zur Arbeit nehmen muss und will und ob ich nach der Arbeit eben noch ne längere Tour mache, meist freitags. 

Die Klamotten, die ich morgens oder zu Beginn einer Tour anhatte und dann mittags oder nachmittags oder im Laufe einer Tour nicht mehr brauche, weils wärmer geworden ist, kommen dann in den Rucksack.

Einzelne Klamotten lassen sich so gut und klein machen und verstauen, dass die kaum Platz wegnehmen und großartig Gewicht haben z. B. Regenjacke und -hose eh nicht.


----------



## ansgar1 (29. August 2013)

Hardhelljacke mit Unterarmbelüftung(zB Berghaus Mt Asgard) und darunter ein dünnes Merinolangarm, mehr nicht. Hose: irgendeine lange, bloß nicht dick oder gefüttert. Schuhe: Haix Colorado. Handschuhe: Craft Sibirian, Gore Windbreaker, Sugoi warm, je nach Kälte werden die Handschuhe gewechselt und die Lüftungsschlitze der Jacke geöffnet bzw. geschlossen. ein bis zwei Buff für hals, gesicht, kopf. Brille


----------



## cone0815 (1. September 2013)

MarcelJuettner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> generell gilt:
> 
> ...



Danke für deinen sehr ausführlichen Post, welcher für mich persönlich bisher auch am hilfreichsten ist. So in etwa stelle ich mich das sog. "Zwiebelprinzip" vor. Ob ich auch bei Minusgraden um die -5 bis -10 Grad unterwegs sein möchte, bleibt abzuwarten...

Ich werde mir jetzt erstmal ein langes Funktionsunterhemd, eine lange Radhose sowie Arm- und Beinlinge zulegen.

Eine Regenhose werde ich mir auch demnächst zulegen müssen, ebenso wie eine Regenhaube für meinen Helm. Das mit dem Skihelm und Goggles kommt für mich momentan noch nicht in Betracht, kann sich aber bestimmt im Laufe der nä. Monate noch ändern...

Zudem erscheint mir eine Helmuntermütze als sehr sinnvoll. Welche Helmuntermützen tragt ihr???

Gruß, cone0815


----------



## lezard (1. September 2013)

aktuell taugt ein Bufftuch. Wird's kälter brauchst aber wohl was gescheites. Vaude hat einige im Programm, ich habe jedoch noch keine.


----------



## Deleted 231917 (1. September 2013)

Hallo,

hier mal *meine* Klamotten, die *ich* aus *eigener* Erfahrung ohne Einschränkungen empfehlen kann:

http://www.discounto.de/Angebot/Winter-Allround-Handschuhe-383744/#.UiOlsT9Xk6o

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/v...g/aid:480909?gclid=CJXah_SFq7kCFcJc3god_1AA4Q

http://www.atu.de/shop/Zubehoer-w10...ehoer_w6808/-Skihelm-Schwarz-Matt-Gr-L-MPA010

http://www.amazon.de/Brillenträger-Skibrille-Uvex-Vision-S551612/dp/B002ZHOJVC

http://www.testberichte.de/p/alpina-international-tests/d-alto-l-e-testbericht.html

http://www.craft-sports.de/herren/k...4611-pro-be-active-extreme-multifunktion.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/?ac=pddetails&pdid=40706

http://www.bike-discount.de/?ac=pddetails&pdid=53637

http://www.profirad.de/vaude-comp-h...p-19292.html?gclid=CLr9ucjzqbkCFQZc3godzH4AOQ

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0059AKI08/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller="]Sugoi Armling Midzero: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

http://www.bike-discount.de/?ac=pddetails&pdid=8541

http://www.bike-discount.de/?ac=pddetails&pdid=33730

http://www.bikeinn.com/radfahren/go...7&country=de&gclid=CLGF_vXxqbkCFUJa3godS3EAsw

http://www.active-out.eu/GORE-BIKE-WEAR-Contest-Thermo-Jersey-warmes-Radtrikot

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005TH2OMQ/ref=oh_details_o07_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]Jasmine Silk Seide Handschuhe Silk glove Innenhandschuh Unterziehhandschuh (Small): Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0052MHTU0/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]Woolpower® Socke, schwarz 600 g/m², Größe 40-44: Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004FQT0NI/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]BRUBAKER Filz Einlegesohlen Echt Wollfilz Sohlen 4mm Komfortdicke Gr. 43 aus Naturmaterial!: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000RL5CAA/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]Bama Alu Therm Airtech EU 44 (UK 10 M), silber: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003DIGAQE/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]VAUDE Herren Hose Men's Farley Stretch Pants, anthracite, 48, 01173_069: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00443TCFS/ref=oh_details_o09_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]Asics Herren Laufhosen Hermes Wintertight M: Amazon.de: Bekleidung[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005HASFQO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]Wende BUFF Polar Ratak Gargoyle: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0018YVTJ8/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]VAUDE Herren Hose Fluid II, Black, M, 06375: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/r...9.html?_cid=21_1_-1_9_443_332039_18889912219_

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a93522/mens-drop-jacket-ii-canary-black.html

http://trekkingpoint.de/Deuter-Spee...455472_u168/?gclid=CJrcgJb5qbkCFYdc3godbQkAIw

http://trekkingpoint.de/Deuter-Cros...582274_u168/?gclid=CNOT0P_4qbkCFQYd3godQXUA-A

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Zubeh...0-2012-fire-granite::25217.html?refID=froogle

http://www.bikester.at/bekleidung/radtrikots/me-fission-tricot/231192.html

http://www.schuhhaus-strauch.de/epa...bjectPath=/Shops/Strauch/Products/162-30-0005

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CNiK16ifqrkCFcRQ3godLiQAJA

Viele Grüße

Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (1. September 2013)

Sehr viel Mühe gemacht! Danke 
Es bleibt zu sagen! Wer billig kauft, kauft oft zweimal.


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. September 2013)

@_MarcelJuettner_

was mich noch interessieren würde ich fahre ja auch das ganze jahr durch und der eiswind ist ja nicht ohne.

ist das von dir angegeben bei -5° nur ein Trikot und bei -10° zwei Trikots wirklich richtig?

da du deiner angabe nach erst ab -15° nen windschutz anziest?

bei trikots pfeift ja der eiswind wärend der fahrt durch wie sonst was und du müsstest erfrieren oder dir zumindest ne lungenenzündung oder Nierenentzündung holen?


----------



## Paincake (2. September 2013)

MarcelJuettner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal *meine* Klamotten, die *ich* aus *eigener* Erfahrung ohne Einschränkungen empfehlen kann:
> 
> ...



WOW! Danke für die Mühe.

Klasse Liste, da kann ich mir einiges von abschauen. Werde diesen Winter auch versuchen so oft als möglich raus zu fahren. Gerade die "Hardshell" Jacke(n) und Hose schauen gut aus. Nicht hauteng aber auch nicht zu schlabbrig, genau das was ich suche.   und auch gut kombinierbar mit meinen schon vorhandenen Sachen.


----------



## ansgar1 (2. September 2013)

Zieh nicht zu viel an, unter der Hardshell jacke bildet sich eine ordentlich isolierende Dampfschicht


----------



## Paincake (2. September 2013)

Jupp, kenn ich noch vom Jahresanfang. Schwitze recht schnell    ... suche noch einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Winddicht und atmungsaktiv.


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. September 2013)

Paincake schrieb:


> suche noch einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Winddicht und atmungsaktiv.


 
gib davon doch ein endlosses Angebot einfach was rauspicken was dir am besten gefällt.


----------



## Deleted 231917 (2. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> @_MarcelJuettner_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jepp, ist richtig. U.  a. deswegen, damit man das besser nachvollziehen kann, habe ich meine  Klamotten verlinkt. Für mich reicht das so.

Man muss auch  bedenken, dass man beim Losfahren leicht frieren sollte. Natürlich kommt  es drauf an, wie schnell man dann anschließend unterwegs ist, ob man z.  B. mit 20 km/h oder mit 30 km/h fährt. Da ich aber meist schnell  unterwegs bin, bin ich ruckzuck auf Temperatur und schwitze ordentlich.


Mit Windschutz meinst du meine Softshell-Jacke?


Lies dir mal die Beschreibungen meines Unterhemds und meines Langarmtrikots nochmal durch.

"Leicht windabweisend" i. V. m. "Absoluter Windschutz an Schultern und Brust" reichen für mich vollkommen aus.




Paincake schrieb:


> WOW! Danke für die Mühe.
> 
> 
> Klasse  Liste, da kann ich mir einiges von abschauen. Werde diesen Winter auch  versuchen so oft als möglich raus zu fahren. Gerade die "Hardshell"  Jacke(n) und Hose schauen gut aus. Nicht hauteng aber auch nicht zu  schlabbrig, genau das was ich suche.
> ...




Danke.


Allerdings ist meine Softshell-Jacke aus Softshell. ;-) "Nur" die Regenjacke ist Hardshell. ;-)


Ich  steh zwar auf hauteng, aber da ich ein wenig breiter gebaut bin,  aufgrund meines "Fitnesstrainings", muss ich zwangläufig mind. ne Nummer  größer kaufen.




ansgar1 schrieb:


> Zieh nicht zu  viel an, unter der Hardshell jacke bildet sich eine ordentlich  isolierende Dampfschicht




Jepp, wirst du nicht von außen/vom Regen nass, wirst du es von innen. ;-)


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. September 2013)

MarcelJuettner schrieb:


> Lies dir mal die Beschreibungen meines Unterhemds und meines Langarmtrikots nochmal durch.
> 
> "Leicht windabweisend" i. V. m. "Absoluter Windschutz an Schultern und Brust" reichen für mich vollkommen aus.


 
hmm seh das gerade zum ersten mal, also praktisch ne winstopperjacke die als Trikot bezeichnet wird vermute ich dann mal.
sowas?
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/GORE-BIKE-Herren-Trikot-Windstopper/dp/B004L9KG8W"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Trikot Ozon Windstopper Long: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

dein Unterhemd ist auch windstopper?

auf jeden fall ist der brustschutz da den ich vermisst hab, sonst hätte es mich fast schon gewundert wie du paar tage überlebst.

paar bekannte vn mir ziehen sich nen pulli im winter an zum radeln und ne windweste"brustschutz" drüber, arme egal da nicht empfindlich.
 ich brauch bei minusgraden den Armschutz leider auch, da sie bei mir zuviel wärme verlieren.


----------



## IndianaWalross (4. September 2013)

Moin,

bin eine Frostbeule (ist irgendwie typisch Frau jetzt wieder...), zwieble daher auch gern rum im Herbst / Winter / Frühjahr:

ab ca 10°C:
- Mütze unter dem Helm (ab dieses Jahr entweder aus Merinowolle oder ein Merinowolle Buff, teste und überlege noch)
- Merino-Halstuch (noch Arc'teryx, tausche diese Saison aber gegen ein Windstopper-Buff, da mir das Merino-Halstuch sonst zu schwitzig wird)
- Craft Unterhemd 
a) Gonso Kurzarm-Trikot & Sugoi MidZero Armlinge oder 
b) Gore Langarm-Thermo-Trikot (Herren, war im Angebot und passt) 
- Craft Polstershorts 
- Craft Softshell-Hose (hinten an den Nieren beim Damenmodell schön weit hochgezogen, sieht man auf dem Foto nicht)
- etwas dickere Falke Bikesocken (kommen dieses Jahr noch Gore Thermosocken hinzu)
- Klickschuhe
- Gore Windstopper Softshell Jacke (nicht nur für RR wie in der Werbung, man kann die Daumenschlaufen ja auch ungenutzt lassen) 
- Kurzfinger Radhandschuhe

ab 5°C bis Temperaturen im einstelligen Minusbereich:
- Merino-Mütze oder Buff (siehe oben) unter dem Helm
- Vaude-Helmüberzug
- Windstopper-Buff für den Hals
- Craft Unterhemd 
- Gonso Kurzarm-Trikot & Sugoi MidZero Armlinge *und *
- Gore Langarm-Thermo-Trikot 
- Craft Polstershorts 
- Sugoi MidZero Beinlinge
- Craft Softshell-Hose 
- Gore Thermosocken
- Klickschuhe
- Gore Windstopper Softshell Jacke
- Gore Windstopper Handschuhe

Alles je nach Kälteempfinden miteinander kombinierbar. Manchmal hat man ja so Tage, da friert man sich einen ab, und dann scheint wieder die Sonne bei gleicher Temperatur und man kann sich fast nackig machen  
Ab 2stelligem Minusbereich ist aber spätestens bei mir Schluss, eher noch früher. Mit Brille sonst für mich unerträglich, die friert dann im Gesicht fest...

Wichtig ist mir immer, dass die oberste Schicht Winddicht, aber atmungsaktiv ist. Nicht erst die Unterwäsche. Das muss weit vorher gestoppt werden, damit die Wärme nicht ab Unterwäsche quasi vom Wind "mitgerissen" wird. 

Sollte es dazu dann noch anfangen zu schütten hab ich noch 
- [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Escape-Jacket-Allround-Outdoor-Wasserdicht/dp/B00CA8QHXY/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1378298788&sr=8-6&keywords=vaude+escape+damen+jacke"]Vaude Escape Jacke [/ame]
- Endura Gridlock Regenhose 

Bekäme ich noch über den anderen Kram drüber. Irgendwann wird es dann nur Michelin-Männchen-Style 

Man sieht, ist teils wild durcheinander gewürfelt, aber dafür auch fast alles im Sonderangebot geschossen, und wenn es passt und warm hält - why not? 
Discounter Bikesachen fasse ich aus diversen schlechten Erfahrungen nicht mehr an...


----------



## decay (4. September 2013)

Gearheads


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (4. September 2013)

decay schrieb:


> Gearheads



Irgendeine Passion muss man ja haben, sonst wäre das Leben ja öde


----------



## Deleted 231917 (4. September 2013)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin eine Frostbeule (ist irgendwie typisch Frau jetzt wieder...), zwieble daher auch gern rum im Herbst / Winter / Frühjahr:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

hier mal meine Erfahrungen und Einschätzungen:

eine Merino-Unterhelmmütze hatte ich auch mal. Bei Plusgraden vielleicht noch i. O., wenn man nicht schwitzt, aber bei Minusgraden ging die bei mir gar nicht. Da ich meist rase, schwitze ich auch und die Mütze war sowas von nass. Mit wärmen war da nix, eher Hirnfrost war angesagt.

Versuch mal das Halstuch von Craft-Sports, was ich auch habe und verlinkt habe. Ich habe hier auch ein Buff-Halstuch. Nutze ich aber nur, wenns nicht schnell zur Sache geht. Sonst wird das Ding auch klatschnass und ist am Hals einfach nur eklig. Und auch da ist dann mit Windschutz oder Wärme nix mehr.

Das Craft-Unterhemd ist doch eher für warme Temperaturen, oder!? Guck dir mal das an, das ich habe und verlinkt habe.

Das Thermo-Trikot von Gore habe ich auch. Richtig richtig gut das Teil.

Die Arm- und Beinlinge von Sugoi ebenfalls.

Zu den "Frauensachen" kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen! 

Bist du Brillenträgerin? Versuchs mal mit der Goggles, die ich verlinkt habe. Perfekt! Ich jage mit Skihelm und Goggles zwar regelmäßig im Dunkeln den Leuten Schrecken ein, aber egal! 

Was die Discountersachen betrifft, bei den Handschuhen z. B. für so kleines Geld, kann man nichts verkehrt machen. Hab auch welche von Aldi und Lidl und kann sie empfehlen. Allerdings aus eigener Erfahrung was die Handschuhe betrifft, daher bei längeren Touren immer ein Ersatzpaar dabei, je länger man fährt und mehr man schwitzt desto weniger ist dann mit Wärme in den Handschuhen, auch nicht mit dünnen Seidenhandschuhen drunter. Und, sobald man die nassgeschwitzten Handschuhe ausgezogen hat, bekommt man sie nicht mehr warm. Dann das neue und trockene Paar anziehen. Unterwegs immer mal Wärme erzeugen, indem man die Hände zu Fäusten ballt.

Viele Grüße

Marcel


----------



## IndianaWalross (4. September 2013)

MarcelJuettner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal meine Erfahrungen und Einschätzungen:
> 
> eine Merino-Unterhelmmütze hatte ich auch mal. Bei Plusgraden vielleicht noch i. O., wenn man nicht schwitzt, aber bei Minusgraden ging die bei mir gar nicht. Da ich meist rase, schwitze ich auch und die Mütze war sowas von nass. Mit wärmen war da nix, eher Hirnfrost war angesagt.



Ich schwitze auch ganz gerne wenn ich rase, kenne das vom Halstuch. Dann werd ich wohl eher mal mein normales Buff im Winter ausprobieren, das wird bei mir auch bei 35°C von innen nicht nass. 



MarcelJuettner schrieb:


> Versuch mal das Halstuch von Craft-Sports, was ich auch habe und verlinkt habe. Ich habe hier auch ein Buff-Halstuch. Nutze ich aber nur, wenns nicht schnell zur Sache geht. Sonst wird das Ding auch klatschnass und ist am Hals einfach nur eklig. Und auch da ist dann mit Windschutz oder Wärme nix mehr.



Schaue ich mir mal an. Bei mir ist Wind das größte Übel, sobald der weg ist geht es entschieden besser, daher dachte ich eben an das Windstopper Buff

Edit: gerade angeschaut, kommt in die nähere Auswahl, wie man an meiner Liste sieht, bin ich ohnehin von den Craft Produkten sehr überzeugt, da werd ich mir das wohl mal kommen lassen...



MarcelJuettner schrieb:


> Das Craft-Unterhemd ist doch eher für warme Temperaturen, oder!? Guck dir mal das an, das ich habe und verlinkt habe.



Jein. Ich trage das bis 10°C und auch drunter, und nicht nur zum biken. Langarm-Unterhemd + Trikots und Jacken geht bei mir (als Frau) garnicht, da ich dann anfange zum Wasserfall zu werden unter den Achseln. Hab da ja noch nen Sport-BH drunter. 
Ist ja auch nur eine dünne Lage extra, eigentlich brauch ich die nicht wirklich, ohne ist Langarm Trikot aber immer unnagenehm (habe leider Schuppenflechte, da reibt so ein Trikot ungut). 



MarcelJuettner schrieb:


> Das Thermo-Trikot von Gore habe ich auch. Richtig richtig gut das Teil.
> 
> Die Arm- und Beinlinge von Sugoi ebenfalls.
> 
> Zu den "Frauensachen" kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen!



Ja, die Arm- und Beinlinge sind geil, oder? Selbst wenn ich damit dann doch schwitze, egal! Die Beine und Arme sind trocken egal was ich mache, höchstens aussen mal etwas feucht die Dinger. Leiten supi den Schweiss ab und sind nebenbei kuschlig warm und angenehm zu tragen.



MarcelJuettner schrieb:


> Bist du Brillenträgerin? Versuchs mal mit der Goggles, die ich verlinkt habe. Perfekt! Ich jage mit Skihelm und Goggles zwar regelmäßig im Dunkeln den Leuten Schrecken ein, aber egal!



Hab ich schon auf meiner Wunschliste, direkt nach dem anschauen link gesetzt.  Gab aber diesen Sommer neue Räder für Männe und mich, muss also da jetzt erstmal kürzer treten. Zudem brauch ich die wohl eh erst so ab Januar, wenn es hier in SH wieder so richtig ätzend kalt wird.

Handschuhe sind so ein Thema. Hast Recht, 1x nass ist es vorbei. Das nervt so derbe. Und an krieg ich die dann ebenfalls nicht mehr, deswegen versuche ich sie nicht auszuziehen ^^ Oder eben Ersatzpaar mitschleppen. Dank der Daumenschlaufen an der neuen Jacke geht das auch gut noch sehr lange ganz ohne dicke Handschuhe ^^.

Gruß
Walross


----------



## IndianaWalross (4. September 2013)

Schnipp





MarcelJuettner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal meine Erfahrungen und Einschätzungen
> 
> Marcel


Schnapp

Nochmal zu deinen verlinkten Klamotten. Du hattest da eine Vaude-Mütze dabei. Mit Windproof-Kopfbedeckungen haben wir eher negative Erfahrungen, da die fast immer an den Ohren so extrem raschelig waren, das man nichts mehr mitbekommen hat von seiner Umgebung. Grausig.

Wie sieht es denn da mit der Vaude aus?

Dann das [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005HASFQO/"]Polar Buff[/ame]. Das ist mit Fleece - richtig? Nutzt du das für Kopf, Hals oder beides? Der Fleece hätte bei mir am Hals den selben Effekt wie Merinowolle wenn ich Gas gebe = Wasserfall.

Am Kopf könnte ich mir den ggf. noch vorstellen. Ich hab extrem dünnes Haar, und friere am Kopf immer schnell. Trage Mütze wo mein Mann noch mit Stirntuch rumdümpelt ^^. Daher hatte ich da ja auch an Merino gedacht. Hm nun bin ich unschlüssig ^^. Brauche über den Ohren auf jeden Fall was richtig warmes.

Bezahlbare Winterschuhe wären auch noch nice, aber z.B. Shimano fällt raus, sind mir viel zu schmal leider . Naja die richtig "harten" Klamotten sind hier ohnehin erst so ab mitte Januar bis mitte März angesagt - voher ist es regelrecht kuschelig draussen. Also kommt Zeit kommt mehr gear 

Gruß
Walross


----------



## lorenz4510 (4. September 2013)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Wichtig ist mir immer, dass die oberste Schicht Winddicht, aber atmungsaktiv ist. Nicht erst die Unterwäsche. Das muss weit vorher gestoppt werden, damit die Wärme nicht ab Unterwäsche quasi vom Wind "mitgerissen" wird.


 
ist ja auch die Grundlage des zwiebelprinzips.

nur von menbranen dafür halt ich zumindest nix, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Deleted 231917 (4. September 2013)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> SchnippSchnapp
> 
> Nochmal zu deinen verlinkten Klamotten. Du hattest da eine Vaude-Mütze dabei. Mit Windproof-Kopfbedeckungen haben wir eher negative Erfahrungen, da die fast immer an den Ohren so extrem raschelig waren, das man nichts mehr mitbekommen hat von seiner Umgebung. Grausig.
> 
> ...



Was die Mütze betrifft. Bombe! Ich bin superzufrieden mit ihr. Das ist nach einer Merinowollemütze die Dritte und die Beste. Eine andere hatte nicht richtig die Ohren bedeckt und ne Mütze, die die Ohren nicht komplett abdeckt fand ich ... suboptimal. Hmmm ... also ganz taub machen mich selbst nicht die Mütze mit Skihelm und mit Goggles. Hab gute Ohren! 

Hier

http://www.headwear-shop.de/BUFF-Polar-Reversible/Buff-Reversible-Polar-Pointed-Gargoyle--2882.html

noch ein paar mehr Infos. Ich trage das Tuch ja nur noch bei langsamen, kürzen Touren. Ansonsten nur noch zum Spazieren. Ansonsten ist bei mir auch Waterfall angesagt.

Meinst du Shimano generell oder meine

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a24977/sh-mt91-mtb-touring-schuhe-dunkelbraun.html

?

Meine sind auch für breitere Füße ausgelegt. Ich kanns bezeugen!  Aber mind. eine Nummer größer bestellen. Eher sogar 1,5 - 2.

Viele Grüße

Marcel


----------



## IndianaWalross (5. September 2013)

MarcelJuettner schrieb:


> Was die Mütze betrifft. Bombe! Ich bin superzufrieden mit ihr. Das ist nach einer Merinowollemütze die Dritte und die Beste. Eine andere hatte nicht richtig die Ohren bedeckt und ne Mütze, die die Ohren nicht komplett abdeckt fand ich ... suboptimal. Hmmm ... also ganz taub machen mich selbst nicht die Mütze mit Skihelm und mit Goggles. Hab gute Ohren!
> 
> Hier
> 
> ...



Hm, dann muss ich mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Fahre eigentlich insbesondere Feierabendrunden bis 40km schon zügiger.




MarcelJuettner schrieb:


> Meinst du Shimano generell?
> 
> Marcel



Naja, ich hab hier ein Paar Shimano SH-MT42N liegen, die ich genau 20km getragen habe, und dann feststellte dass sie mir einfach in der Größe zu lang sind, 1 Nummer kleiner war vorne aber definitiv zu eng. 

Inzwischen trage ich Vaude Route TR und bin super zufrieden. In 40 angezogen, passte perfekt, gekauft, und happy. Dürfte im Winter nur etwas frisch werden? Hab gestern mal mit nem Kaltluft-Fön getestet, so viel Luft kam erstaunlicherweise trotz all dem Mesh (?) gar nicht durch 

Ich schau mir das an, sonst kann ich immernoch meine Meindl Nordik Walking Schuhe (fallen bald auseinander, liebe die Dinger einfach) anziehen oder im ganz kalten Härtefall meine fetten Winterschuhe von TNF ^^.

Ansonsten mal noch eine Jackenfrage. Bei meinem Mann steht eine neue Jacke für den Winter an. Objekt der Begierde: 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Thermojacke-Select-Thermal-Barrier-screaming/dp/B008BZU4T8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1378361285&sr=8-1&keywords=pearl+izumi+select+thermal+barrier"]Pearl Izumi Select Thermal Barrier[/ame] (lieber wäre die Elite Thermal gewesen, die gibts aber überall bezahlbar nur noch in S, und das passte sogar mir nur sehr tight...).

Kann jemand dazu was sagen? Warm? Bis wann wie warm? Laut Kundenbewertungen soll die zwischen 2-10°C auf jeden Fall top sein. Drunter mit Langarm-Trikot & Unterhemd ggf. auch noch? Reicht ja bis 1stelligen Minusgraden aus, weiter muss nicht.

Bin da auch immernoch heiss drauf, aber S war leider im Kreuz und unter den Achseln doch etwas zu eng. Ärmellänge und Hüfte / Taille war sonst gut. Wenn die jetzt für den Temperaturbereich ein  hier bekäme, würde ich mir die sonst auch nochmal in M anschauen.

Grüße & Danke schonmal
Petra (aka Walross)


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. September 2013)

die PI barrier thermal jacke ist ne ganz normale softshelljacke wo vorne halt noch ne Membran reingeklebt ist, und im rücken weggelassen wurde damit man nicht zu extrem schwitzt.

gibt viele leute die softshelljacken auch bis zu 2 stelligen minusbereichen benutzen, sollte somit kein Thema sein.

auf Passform würd ich halt sehr achten da softshells teils sehr steif sein können und dadurch ein unangenehmes tragegefühl enstehen kann bei nicht optimalem schnitt.


----------



## IndianaWalross (5. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> die PI barrier thermal jacke ist ne ganz normale softshelljacke wo vorne halt noch ne Membran reingeklebt ist, und im rücken weggelassen wurde damit man nicht zu extrem schwitzt.
> 
> gibt viele leute die softshelljacken auch bis zu 2 stelligen minusbereichen benutzen, sollte somit kein Thema sein.
> 
> auf Passform würd ich halt sehr achten da softshells teils sehr steif sein können und dadurch ein unangenehmes tragegefühl enstehen kann bei nicht optimalem schnitt.



Danke schonmal! 
Männe hat nun erstmal n Schwung Jacken (diverse Größen halt...) geordert und wir schauen dann mal wie uns die so gefällt.

Ich hätte die _Elite_ Thermal ja sofort behalten, aber S wie gesagt... sind eben doch nicht für weibliche Rundungen gemacht ^^ Evtl. klappt's ja in M bei mir (dann geht die Gore zurück), sonst bleib ich bei meiner Gore und jut is.

Ja, Passform ist schwer bei 2 guten Argumenten wenn du verstehst was ich meine hehe. Die sass sonst ja auch nicht schlecht, nur eben beim Vorbeugen (und man sitzt ja nunmal nicht aufrecht) war es dann doch leicht eng. Ihr Männer habt es da echt gut. Anziehen - und entweder passt sie rundum oder eben nicht. Zumindest bei meinem Mann ist das so. Bei uns Frauen kommen so viele Rundungen mit ins Spiel, da ist es manchmal echt frustrierend was wirklich gut sitzendes zu ergattern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (5. September 2013)

ne Männer haben nicht leicht ich bin auch teils pingelig vor allem bei der Passform und bei sitz, wenn was drückt oder zieht beim testen und rumbewegen geht's sofort zurück, darum schau ich da vorrangig.

unter dem teil musst aber so oder so was drunterziehn, aber wenns für nen man ist sollte ein solider thermo longsleeve reichen auch bis gut -10°, bei frau ist da die frage ob noch was drunter muss.


----------



## IndianaWalross (5. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ne Männer haben nicht leicht ich bin auch teils pingelig vor allem bei der Passform und bei sitz, wenn was drückt oder zieht beim testen und rumbewegen geht's sofort zurück, darum schau ich da vorrangig.
> 
> unter dem teil musst aber so oder so was drunterziehn, aber wenns für nen man ist sollte ein solider thermo longsleeve reichen auch bis gut -10°, bei frau ist da die frage ob noch was drunter muss.



Naja mein Mann hat gerade mal knapp 40kg im letzten Jahr abgenommen und flitzt nun wieder mit unter 100kg durch die Lande, dem passt es entweder ganz oder garnicht. Meist sind die Arme zu kurz und er bekommt es nicht zu - oder Variante 2: anziehen und es passt einfach perfekt. 

Naja nackig fahren unter der Jacke stand auch garnicht zur Diskussion . Kurzarm-Trikot mit / ohne  Thermo-Armlingen und / oder ein Thermo Langarmtrikot sind bei uns beiden vorhanden. Dazu ein ärmelloses Unterhemd als zusätzliche hauchdünne Lage, kein Problem. Zur aller größten Not hätten wir noch Hardshells für drüber. 

Am Rumpf friere ich eher nicht so schnell, schwitze dann eher. Bei mir sind eher Füße, Kopf und Hände ein Problem. Wobei ich vorletzten Winter am Meer bei Wind und -6°C ohne Handschuhe (zu Fuß) unterwegs war und das nach ein wenig Eingewöhnung ganz ok fand 

Dann warten wir nun mal gespannt auf die Jacken und schauen, wie gesagt wenn es nicht passt hab ich ja sonst die Gore Windstopper Softshell mit Fleece ^^.


----------



## Deleted 231917 (5. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

falls jemand Interesse hat:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/228265-crivit-sports-crivit-damen-herren-snowboardhandschuhe

Viele Grüße

Marcel


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. September 2013)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Am Rumpf friere ich eher nicht so schnell, schwitze dann eher. Bei mir sind eher Füße, Kopf und Hände ein Problem. Wobei ich vorletzten Winter am Meer bei Wind und -6°C ohne Handschuhe (zu Fuß) unterwegs war und das nach ein wenig Eingewöhnung ganz ok fand .


 
jeder hat halt gewisse Problemzonen, Hände sind bei mir zwar nicht der kritische punkt aber ein gewissen paar hab ich IMMER dabei.
http://www.decathlon.de/running-handschuhe-id_8151254.html
die brauchen halt echt null platz da superkompakt und passen immer überall rein.

bei mir sind die ohren die Todeszone, ab gut 5° frieren die mir ab und das unter schmerzen.


----------



## corratec1234 (6. September 2013)

nabend,
ich kaufe auch viele sachen bei decathlon ein, die qualitÃ¤t reicht mir und die funktion Ã¼berzeugt mich.

ich bediene mich aus vielen bereichen um mich vor der kÃ¤lte zu schÃ¼tzen...

die haben dort unterhandschuhe aus seide, diese ziehe ich hÃ¤ufig unter meine normalen handschuhe an, so bleiben meine finger bei 5Â° und weniger lange warm.
falls es doch kÃ¤lter ist, ziehe ich graue arbeitshandschuhe aus dem bauhaus an. die kosten 6,90â¬ und sind extra fÃ¼r den winter. sie bleiben auch lange trocken und halten meine hÃ¤nde auch bei minus 11Â° warm, habe aber immer diese seidenhandschuhe im rucksack dabei und auch immer noch ein paar handschuhe zum wechseln dabei.

meinen oberkÃ¶rper wÃ¤rme ich mit einem unterhemd von lidl, einem trikot mit kurzarm, trikot mit langarm und je nach wetterlage entweder mit einer laufweste von decathlon, oder laufjacke von dort, oder eben einer softshelljacke von decathlon.

gesicht und kopf werden mit buffs geschÃ¼tzt, bzw. benutze ich auch eine sturmhaube aus dem motorrad bereich wenn es beiÃend kalt ist.

untenrum trage ich nur eine gefÃ¼tterte bib von decathlon, dass reicht mir eigentlich immer, drÃ¼ber kommt noch eine short, der optik wegen
ab und an ziehe ich noch beinlinge drunter, weil meine knie empfindlich sind.

an den fÃ¼Ãen trage ich skisocken von decathlon und winter bike schuhe von adidas...
bisher komme ich so eigentlich gut durch den winter...

ich habe allerdings auch noch ein shirt immer mit dabei, um es entweder als trockenes zum wechseln zu haben oder um die zwiebelschichten zu erweitern wenns kÃ¤lter ist.

gruÃ mike

mal ein paar links

http://www.decathlon.de/lange-fahrradhose-5-id_8181425.html
http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-innenhandschuhe-seide-id_8014962.html
http://www.decathlon.de/softshelljacke-forclaz-500-he-id_8226824.html
http://www.decathlon.de/ski-funktionsshirt-simple-warm-id_8227798.html
http://www.decathlon.de/ski-strumpfe-first-heat-herren-id_8283346.html
http://www.decathlon.de/laufweste-essential-wind-id_8184389.html
http://www.decathlon.de/laufweste-sm-protect-essential-id_8199586.html
http://www.decathlon.de/langarmshirt-essentiel-herren-id_8221617.html


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. September 2013)

die simple warm Sachen von wedze sind klasse für den preis.

hab das Unterhemd und die lange Unterhose aus dem Stoff.

hatte sie mal als middle-layer, statt meinem üblichem dünnen fleece letzen winter getestet, war erste sahne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (8. September 2013)

cone0815 schrieb:


> Ich will nicht doppelt kaufen müssen, deswegen soll es gleich was gescheites sein und würde mich über ein paar Tipps, Ergänzungen und Erfahrungswerte freuen...




tip. Kauf dir lieber einen gescheiten Rucksack für die Wechselwäsche, bevor du noch eine Lungenenzündung bekommst.

Am Besten: Zeug von Aldi kaufen, wie Softshell f. 14 euro, Micor-Faser-Tshirt f. 9 euro, Funktionsunterwäsche, paar Mikrofaser von ebay. 




Wenn das Zeug mal nass, hilft eh nur noch Wechselwäsche. Bevor man noch krank wird. 

Mehrere Schichten anziehen. Zeug vom NKD, C und A langen leicht für Training. 
Billig muss es sein.


Kaufe keinen Markenkram mehr. Pear Izumi ist ein Glump und wird nicht mehr 
supported. 

Aldi-süd-Softshell f. 14 euro gekauft - 1 A Ware


----------



## cone0815 (8. September 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> tip. Kauf dir lieber einen gescheiten Rucksack für die Wechselwäsche, bevor du noch eine Lungenenzündung bekommst.
> Am Besten: Zeug von Aldi kaufen, wie Softshell f. 14 euro, Micor-Faser-Tshirt f. 9 euro, Funktionsunterwäsche, paar Mikrofaser von ebay.
> Wenn das Zeug mal nass, hilft eh nur noch Wechselwäsche. Bevor man noch krank wird.
> Mehrere Schichten anziehen. Zeug vom NKD, C und A langen leicht für Training.
> ...



Nun ja, ich habe einen Deuter Trans Alpine 30l für längere Touren und einen kleinen 11l Tagesrucksack - die sollten doch gescheit sein...

NKD??? C & A??? Ich kaufe bei so Läden keine Klamotten (erst recht keine zum biken), wo ich schon im Vorfeld weiß dass die arbeitsbedingungen miserabel sind. Ob die bei den namenhaften Hersteller viel besser sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich nicht vor Ort bin um mich zu vergewissern. 

Nur ein kleines Beispiel meinerseits: Bei Vaude - von denen ich schon ein paar Sachen gekauft habe - hab ich zumindest die Hoffnung, dass die mit ihren "bluesign" und "greenshape" Produkten zumindest mehr dafür machen als NKD und C & A...Qualität und faire Arbeitsbedingungen haben nun mal ihren Preis, den ich, soweit meine Finazen es zulassen, auch bereit bin zu zahlen. Ich möchte jetzt aber keine Diskussion zu diesen Thema entfachen, da dies schon in anderen Freds ausgiebig diskutiert werden.

Was hat sich denn Pearl Izumi zuschulden kommen lassen und was ist denn ein "Glump"???

Trotzdem Danke für deine Antwort!!!

Gruß, cone0815


----------



## santakruzzifix (8. September 2013)

cone0815 schrieb:


> auch bereit bin zu zahlen.



fare trade gibt es nicht. Fast der ganze Mode-Müll wird in India oder im hinteresten Asien-Winkel produziert und dann importiert. 
Ob da ein CA(in UK-Billigramschladen) oder ein NKD-Label drauf klebt...mir Wurschdd.

Teurer Klamottenwahn gibt es bei mir eh nicht mehr. Trainiert wird im billigstem 1-euro Alu-Kombi ( Schwitzanzug ) und Fleece-Pullover f. 9 euro. 
Tshirts gibt es vom Discounter f. 8 euro ( 3 Stück ) + paar Unterhosen dazu. 

wer da freiwillig mehr Geld aus gibt, ist selber schuld. 
Zum im Dreck herum fahren langt es alle mal. 

Fahre manchmal sogar mit dem Blaumann im Regen; damit das Maschinenfett etwas eingeweicht wird. Bremsenreiniger noch drauf und gut ist.





cone0815 schrieb:


> Was hat sich denn Pearl Izumi zuschulden kommen lassen und was ist denn ein "Glump"???
> 5



Pearl Izumi vernäht miese Reissverschlüsse; fast die Miesesten auf dem Markt.

Der Support dort ist zum Kotzen + Nase hoch. ( Die Stuttgarter Vertreter f. Deutscheland kann man vergessen, weil korrupt )

pearl Izumi Teile werde ich alle im leeren Ölfass verbrennen. Benzin drüber giessen, Videokamera einschalten und Feuer. 

Das Ganze schickt man dann in die Pearl Izumi Zentrale mit Chronologie 
der ganzen Nase-Hoch-Aktion. 


Pearl Izumi - ich scheixx auf euch  ( Drecksladen + Drecks-support in D; in den Staaten US und A wären die supporter auf der Straße. Hier in Deutschland können die Lackaffen machen, was die wollen. ...

ps. die bekommen noch einen fetten Brief. Der Verein zieht dann um zum Löffler. Pearl Izumi kann sich ihre Klamotten in ihren Ars.h stecken. 

so ein Feuerball


----------



## lorenz4510 (8. September 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Pearl Izumi vernäht miese Reissverschlüsse; fast die Miesesten auf dem Markt.
> 
> Der Support dort ist zum Kotzen + Nase hoch. ( Die Stuttgarter Vertreter f. Deutscheland kann man vergessen, weil korrupt )


 
ist das jetzt normal das du in jedem beitrag das gleiche von dir gibst?
und wenn du zum umtauschen in dem laden wo du es gekauft hast zu.... was soll man da noch sagen.


----------



## santakruzzifix (8. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ist das jetzt normal das du in jedem beitrag das gleiche von dir gibst?
> und wenn du zum umtauschen in dem laden wo du es gekauft hast zu.... was soll man da noch sagen.



Pearl izumi ist ein Drecksladen + germany support gleich dazu.
In Amrikkah fackeln die nicht lange; hier in Deutscheland ist der Consument
der Arscheloche-fuenf Mark


----------



## lorenz4510 (8. September 2013)

ist dir eventuell klar das du unsin von dir gibst?

auf die frage ob du es hinbekommst in nen laden wo du was kaufst was umzutauschen ergibt dein quatsch keinerlei sin da PI schon mal kein laden sondern ein Produzent ist.

versuch ma es anders.

geh mal zur mutti und sag zu ihr:

Mama die jacke ist glaub ich nicht gut!!!!
 kannst du mir zeigen wie ich das machen in ein Geschäft zu gehen und das ding umzutauschen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (8. September 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar ein Depp, aber sicher kein Volldepp wie du. Und geh mal in einen Laden, der einfach pleite ist und den es nicht mehr geben tut, weil
> der Inhaber einfach einen dicken Porsche fahren musste und im Puff sein Geld verschnalzt hatte?
> 
> Probier mal?


 
naja wer in seinem Dorf in nen dorfbekanntem fragwürdigen laden geht, sich dann wundert wenn er vom dorfhäupling übern tisch gezogen wurde und dann über Gott und die welt rumschimpft.

schon mal an die bessere Option gedacht dir den Skalp des dorfhäuplings zu holen?


----------



## vitaminc (12. September 2013)

Komisch, manche Bikekollegen fahren mit den gleichen Pearl Izumi Klamotten seit 10 Jahren rum, ohne Verfärbungen, klemmenden/kaputten Reißverschlüssen oder anderen Fehlern. 

Zum Glück gibt es Möglichkeiten solch derartigen Quatsch von Trollen auszublenden


----------



## Jocki (13. September 2013)

Ich würd halt nen neuen Reissverschluss einnähen oder einnähen lassen bevor ich das Zeug verbrenn.

Wennst es schon verbrennst spar dir das Benzin, das Plastikzeug brennt auch ohne super


----------



## Demoniac (14. September 2013)

Sobald Schnee liegt, fahr ich persönlich dann gerne in meinen Snowboardklamotten. Aber ist glaub ich nix für jedermann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (16. September 2013)

Sind heute übrigens mal mit unseren Softshells unterwegs gewesen um zu schauen wie das nun hinhaut mit den ganzen neuen Klamotten...
Temperatur war so zwischen 10-12°C. Kaum waren wir losgefahren fing es an zu schütten wie nix Gutes, dazu Wind mit Böen um 60km/h ...

Zwiebelprinzip:
- Polstershorts
- vorne-winddichte Softshell Hose
- etwas dickere Socken
- Vaude Trekking-Klickschuhe (Sommer, haha)
- Craft Unterhemd, ärmellos
- Kurzarm-Trikot (Männe hatte dazu noch Thermo-Armlinge an)
- Gore Windstopper-Softshell (rundum innen mit dünnem Fleece) Jacke
- Sommer-Buff
- Helm + Regenhelmcover

Da wir nicht mit Monsun gerechnet hatten waren wir also mit Softshell los, da es auch recht windig war (Böen um 60km/h).

Was soll ich sagen, trotz dass die Schuhe so Mesh-Sommerteile waren = Füße trocken und warm! Männe hatte seeehr feuchte Schuhe / Füße. Von aussen waren Jacke und Hose klatschnass, allerdings war drunter alles trocken. Obenrum leicht geschwitzt (bin noch erkältet und hatte leichte Kreislaufschwierigkeiten), weswegen wir dann auch nur eine Micro-15-Kilometer-Runde gedreht haben, statt unserer geplanten 25-35 Kilometer Hausrunde.

Also gefroren habe ich noch nicht, es war allerdings zum Ende hin wegen Kreislaufprobs grenzwertig. Wenn es nicht so nass und windig gewesen wäre, hätten die Klamotten locker gelangt bei den Temperaturen. Supi!

Nach unten kann ich immer noch mit Beinlingen, Windstopper Softshell Handschuhen, Thermosocken, Thermotrikot und Armlingen sowie Polarbuff zwiebeln 

Und nächstes Mal gehe ich doch nochmal nach oben und hole meine Regenklamotten. Bah, echt Monsunatrig was da runter kam...


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. September 2013)

nicht schlecht du ziehst mehr an als andere leute im winter bei -10° und weniger.

fährst du im winter eigentlich dann rad?


----------



## Achtzig (17. September 2013)

Na komm, so viel ist das gar nicht. Da gab's letztes Jahr Leute, die hatten mehr an! Aber dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die in Softshell nicht im eigenen Dampf garen find nich nach wie vor verblüffend. Ich bin da schon beim Gassigehen immer klatschnass (von innen)!


----------



## Teguerite (17. September 2013)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Ich bin da schon beim Gassigehen immer klatschnass (von innen)!


 


Dann musst Du in Zukunft eben früher Gassi gehen


----------



## Achtzig (17. September 2013)

Ob früh oder spät, das Problem sind die wasserdichten Reissverschlüsse, ich wär froh um so nen undichten Mist wie ihn der Kollege eine Seite vorher hätte... ;-)


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. September 2013)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Aber dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die in Softshell nicht im eigenen Dampf garen find nich nach wie vor verblüffend.


 
ich auch, darum mein Respekt wer sowas ne stunde an hat und darin nicht nass ist und friert.


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> nicht schlecht du ziehst mehr an als andere leute im winter bei -10Â° und weniger.
> 
> fÃ¤hrst du im winter eigentlich dann rad?



Achja? Ziehst du keine Unterhose (in dem Fall Polsterhose), Socken, Schuhe, Kopfbedeckung, Trikot, Radhandschuhe an???

Dazu kamen bei mir nur noch eine lange Hose & eine Jacke - und eben ein Unterhemd (wobei man sagen muss das dat hier nicht wirklich als "etwas an" zu bezeichnen ist...)

Ohne Regencover Ã¼ber dem bei mir obligatorischen Helm hÃ¤tte ich nach 2 Minuten dank Brille genau nichts mehr gesehen.

Und mit kurzer Hose alleine bei strÃ¶mendem Regen mit leichtem Hageleinschlag und realen 10-12Â°C - dank Monsun und Fahrtwind (waren mit 19-30km/h unterwegs!) allerdings gefÃ¼hlten 8Â°C oder drunter - da hÃ¤ttest du dir sicher auch den Ast gefroren. Daher die dÃ¼nne Softshell-Hose und die Jacke.

Und was ich unten drunter schrieb kann ich spÃ¤ter noch anziehen wenn es noch kÃ¤lter wird. Das hatte ich nicht noch an ^^. 

Allerdings bin ich auch a) weiblich (also nicht so ein harter Knochen wie ihr Kerle immer = bei -30Â°C nackig Rad zumindest wird hier so getan...) und b) friere ich auch gerne leicht - und das ich noch leicht erkÃ¤ltet bin hatte ich ja schon geschrieben... 

Im Wald schÃ¶n Wind und RegengeschÃ¼tzt rumzupupen ist imho Ã¼brigens was vollkommen anderes als bei RegenstÃ¼rmen zÃ¼giger auf der LandstraÃe zu fahren. Da kann man gut und gerne mal das eine oder andere Teil mehr Ã¼ber ziehen...

Ich frage mich allerdings ernstaft ob einige hier bei -25Â°C echt noch Rad fahren, oder ihre 250â¬ teuren WinterradschÃ¼hchen im Sommer spazieren fahren, da die "Winter"-Klamotten hier ja oberhalb der Minusgrade scheinbar verpÃ¶hnt sind... 

P.S.: Evtl. probiert ihr mal was anderes als 5â¬-Softshell wenn ihr denkt das die ja so rotzig sind. Weder MÃ¤nne mit seinem nur vorne winddichten Softshell JÃ¤ckchen, noch ich mit meiner rundum winddichten und mit hauchdÃ¼nnem Fleece ausgestatteten Jacke haben trotz der zÃ¼gigen Fahrweise "im eigenen Saft" gebadet oder gefroren. Wasserdicht waren sie obendrein, hÃ¤tte ich so nicht erwartet (na gut bei _dem_ Preis hÃ¤tte man das erwarten _kÃ¶nnen_, hatte ich aber nicht).

Petra


----------



## vitaminc (19. September 2013)

> Ich frage mich allerdings ernstaft ob einige hier bei -25°C echt noch Rad fahren, oder ihre 250 teuren Winterradschühchen im Sommer spazieren fahren, da die "Winter"-Klamotten hier ja oberhalb der Minusgrade scheinbar verpöhnt sind..



Mir ist meine Gesundheit wichtig, daher fahre ich bei -25 Grad kein Rad mehr, zudem hat es solche Temperaturen hier am Rhein sowieso eher selten. 250 Winderradschuhe? - wer brauch sowas?

Ich halte es bei mir so, dass ich mir flexible leichte Kleidung kaufe, d.h. viele dünne Schichten als sowas wie ne Softshell mit Membran und Flies, die für ihren Einsatzzweck einfach zu speziell ist.


----------



## Achtzig (19. September 2013)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> [...] (wobei man sagen muss das dat hier nicht wirklich als "etwas an" zu bezeichnen ist...)


 

Also ich find, das klang vielversprechender als es dann doch war ;-)

Und den Einwand mit der 5Euro Jacke muss ich gelten lassen, teuer war das Ding wirklich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (19. September 2013)

Da muss ich IdanaWalross recht geben. Grundlage schrubben auf der Straße bei Regen und sub10°C erfordert andere Kleidung wie Mtb fahren im Wald und hügeligen Gelände bei gleichen Bedingungen.

Am Rennrad zieh ich dann auch das komplett wasserdichte Outfit dem Fleece + Windbreaker vor.


----------



## Achtzig (19. September 2013)

Ich denk aber auch, dass es gerade dann (also bei ständigem rauf und runter) erst anfängt kompliziert zu werden. Mit 5 Km/h und 200er Puls bergauf und dann wieder mit 60 km/h und ohne Anstrengung bergab im ständigen Wechsel, dafür hab ich bislang keine probate Lösung...


----------



## Phil-Joe (19. September 2013)

Ich kann dich verstehen.

Mir geht es ähnlich, trotz männlicher Geschlechtszugehörigkeit, dass ich recht schnell friere.

Meine harteste Wintererfahrung bisher: Anfang Dezember, ca. 19 Uhr. Abfahrt im Wohngebiet bei ca. 1°. Im Verlauf der Tour bei uns an der Ilm entlang (Länge ca. 50 min) kühlte es konsequent runter auf -5°. Für mich btw. definitiv der Temperaturtiefpunkt, bei dem ich noch fahren würde. Bewegung drunter ist für mich nur schwer umsetzbar, weil es einfach zu kalt wird, um die Muckis auf Temperatur zu bringen.

Damals habe ich benutzt:
- Buff am Kopf
- Buff am Hals
- langes günstiges Funktions-U-Hemd von Aldi
- Kurzarmtrikot
- Gore Tool Jacket (Ein Traum!!!)
- kurze Polster U-Hose
- Short drüber
- Windstopper-Beinlinge
- Dicke Socken, dünne Socken
- Zeitungspapier zum Auskleiden der Zehspitzen im Bikeschuh als Windschutz 
- winddichte Handschuhe von Roeckl

Schwachpunkte waren definitiv die Füße und die Hände. Alles andere ließ sich mehr oder weniger vernünftig isolieren. War also ok. Dennoch habe ich im Laufe der Zeit aufgerüstet.  Meine Füße musste ich allen Ernstes gut 20 Minuten an der heißen (!) Heizung aufwärmen, damit ich wieder etwas spürte. Das war hart.

Inzwischen sieht die Ausrüstung etwas anders aus:
- Kopf: Buff + Helm
- Hals: langes Thermo U-Hemd mit hohem Kragen + Buff
- Oberkörper: langes Thermo U-Hemd
- Hände: (aktuell) Specialized Deflect  - wird tendenziell gegen Specialized Element 1.5 oder Gore BW Alp-X Windstopper ausgetauscht
- Becken: Gore BW Alp-X Bib-Short
- Beine: Gore BW Alp-X Bib Short + Gore BW Fusion Softshell Windstopper Hose (lang, abzipbar)
- Füße: Icebreaker Trekking Mid Socken + (in Bälde: Northwave Celsius (Arctic) Schuhe oder Shimano SH-MW81 GTX)

Nicht ganz billig aber, wenn man wirklich bei Kälte fahren möchte, machen richtig hübsche Klamotten echt Spaß. Das ist für mich der Fakt.

Die genannte Konfiguration kann je nach Wetterlage abgeändert werden mit zusätzlichem Kurzarmtrikot, oder Kurzarm-Unterhemd mit Langarmtrikot und Knie-/Beinlingen für die kälteren Tage. Ich hab aber folgende Erfahrung gemacht: Langarm-Thermounterhemd und Langarm-Thermotrikot sind definitiv unter der Tool zu viel. Ich variiere auch mit der Alp-X Softshell ZipOff Jacke als Weste das ganze. Macht schon Spaß, wenn man bissl was machen kann mit den Klamotten. Oder ich nehme Thermo-Trikot, Kurzarmtrikot und Windstopper-Unterhemd ... je nach Gusto.  Bissl bekloppt bin ich ja schon mit den Klamotten. Hab definitiv zu viel dafür ausgegeben. Aber was soll's.


----------



## Jocki (19. September 2013)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Ich denk aber auch, dass es gerade dann (also bei ständigem rauf und runter) erst anfängt kompliziert zu werden. Mit 5 Km/h und 200er Puls bergauf und dann wieder mit 60 km/h und ohne Anstrengung bergab im ständigen Wechsel, dafür hab ich bislang keine probate Lösung...



200er Fleecepullover direkt auf auf der Haut+ Windbreaker darüber. Klappt bei mir gut. Bergab reicht es von der Wärmeleistung und bergauf wird einem zwar warm, aber man überhitzt nicht. Da das locker gewebte Fleece und der Windbreaker für hohen Dampfdurchgang sorgen.

Funktionsunterwäsche ist in dem Fall kontraproduktiv.


----------



## lorenz4510 (19. September 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> 200er Fleecepullover direkt auf auf der Haut+ Windbreaker darüber. Klappt bei mir gut. Bergab reicht es von der Wärmeleistung und bergauf wird einem zwar warm, aber man überhitzt nicht. Da das locker gewebte Fleece und der Windbreaker für hohen Dampfdurchgang sorgen.
> 
> Funktionsunterwäsche ist in dem Fall kontraproduktiv.


 
kommt drauf an welche unterwäsche!!!
normal Polyester unterwäsche, warscheinlich ja.
Merino denk ich auch.
Polypropylen in dem fall nicht da es ne deutlich höheren wasserleitgeschwindigkeit hat als Polyester.

schon mal die kombo aus netzunterwäsche aus PP und drüber statt nem 200 nur nen 100er Fleece als wärmeausgleich?
damit drückt bei mir zumindest das wasser schneller aus der jacke als ich im stande bin zu schwitzen.


----------



## moxrox (19. September 2013)

Bin heute bei knapp 13C losgefahren und das letzte Drittel war ca. 8C nachdem die Sonne unterging.

Da es seit fast 2 Wochen regnet, hatte ich dünne Regenüberschuhe an mit kurzen Socken als Vorsorge aber es blieb trocken.

Ansonsten:


* dünne lange Lycra 
* kurze Radsporthose
* Netzunterhemd
* Langarmtrikot
* Windweste
* dünne Handschuhe (erst später gebraucht als die Temperatur fiel)
* Regenjacke in der Rückentasche für den Notfall

Es war allerdings bei den 8C an der Grenze, da ich flott fuhr schwitzte ich natürlich stärker und den kühlen Fahrtwind spürte ich dann doch bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, vor allem wenn ich auf die Strasse wechselte und es bergab ging. Bei langsameren Grundlagenfahrten wäre es wahrscheinlich optimal gewesen. Die dünnen Handschuhe waren anfangs natürlich zu warm und ich verstaute sie in der Rückentasche, aber als die Temperatur fiel und die Hände kühler wurden waren sie willkommen. War knapp über 3 Stunden mit den Klamotten unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (19. September 2013)

wennst nen vergleich dazu brauchst was ich heute verwendet hab, ebenfalls um die 10° trocken den ganzen tag ca 2 stunden am bike unterwegs bei mittlerer Anstrengung"nicht superlangsam aber auch nicht superheftig reingetretten falls das verständlicher ist":

*Merino t-Shirt"  150gramm
*drüber windweste
*drüber Merino langarmshirt ~180gramm

*Merino boxer
*lange Mischgewebe hose ca 250gramm

keine echten geschlossenen Handschuhe die verwende ich erst ab gut 5° und weniger.
nur die normalteile für den lenker mit offenen fingern.
Regenjacke ebenfalls immer im Rucksack für notfälle.


im schnitt ca 20km/h gefahren in wechseln 10-30km/h max, immer tolles körperklima nie kalt nie zu warm nie geschwitzt oder ansatzweise nass geworden.


----------



## Phil-Joe (23. September 2013)

Da ist jemand Merino-Fan.


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. September 2013)

jo sommer bis herbst fast nur Merino, ausser bei geplanter sehr kraftraubender tour, da muss Kufa ran.

im winter eher wie Jocki unterwegs.


----------

